# tips on your fish



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

I am telling tips on fish.First tip if your fish has white spots looking like bubbles it's ick witch is a disease.Second tip before you get the fish you want ask a person who works there how big they will get if they get to big they won't fit in your tank and ask them what tank size they need. Third tip ask a person who works they how aggressive they are ask them what they needs not to be aggressive. Fourth tip if your fish don't eat all the fish food scoop it out it fish food creates ammonia in a fish tank witch is very bad for fish.


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

Let me know how theses tips help your fish tank Thanks for reading


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

This is a picture of my fish tank


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

I've got two guppies Four white skirt tetra glow fish and one plcostomus. The plcostomus is in the cave


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

My my my plcostomus


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

aww how cute! I agree with you on your tips, those are always the questions I ask when I get a new type of fish I am not familiar with.


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

I learned them the hard way I got ick a month ago


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

aww sad, you can treat that with 1 tsp of kosher salt per gallon. works for my fish all of the time.


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

i don't scoop the leftover food because i have bottom feeders that come out at night and eat it. Just wondering how big is your tank? And your pleco is so cute in his/her little cave.


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

We used copper at first but it didn't work well so we used a different treatment


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

Is my female glow fish white skirt tetra pregnant I’ve noticed it’s belly getting a little bigger and my male white skirt tetra glow fish protecting it.


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

And my pleco is female


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

not pregnant but maybe egg laden, no guarantees she will lay eggs though, mine got like that twice and either she layed the eggs and ate them or she reabsorbed them. But she does look egg laden.


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

how do you tell the gender of plecos? I have two an adult and a juvenile.


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

the females have a rounder tummy


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

Ok but if she does get pregnant how long does it take before she lays eggs?


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

oh ok, two or three weeks i think


----------



## Jason Peculiar (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice colourful tank you have there. What species is the pleco? Are you giving her a specific diet? Algae wafers etc? The tank looks very new and clean. Plecos like a well established tank with plenty of alage covered surfaces to graze on. In a clean tank like yours, they'll need additional greenery in their diet, as well as their normal food. Mine love blanched lettuce. They also require some wood in the tank to graze on. It helps their digestion and it's really important that they have some to help them thrive.


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

my pleco is a clown plecostomus. Yes we do feed it alage wafers on the cave there is some alage that’s hard to see and on the bottom of the plants there’s alage


----------



## Jason Peculiar (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice. Clown plecos are one of my favourites. They stay nice and small.....unlike the first pleco I bought many moons ago who now measures about 18" and creates a huge mess in a huge tank. I much prefer the smaller species. Clowns are real characters too with lovely markings. Great choice!!


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice


----------



## BlueberryFish (Feb 6, 2021)

How long have you had fish?


----------

